
MA – a single-window clone of Plan9's Acme editor in Tcl/TK - marttt
http://www.call-with-current-continuation.org/software.html
======
marttt
I also took a screenshot:
[https://s28.postimg.org/vujqgeiq5/ma_screen.jpg](https://s28.postimg.org/vujqgeiq5/ma_screen.jpg)

It's written by Felix Winkelmann, author of Chicken Scheme. From the readme:

"MA is a minimalistic clone of the acme[1] editor used in Plan 9, and is
written in Tcl/Tk. It has been tested with Tcl/Tk 8.5, mostly under Linux. MA
has successfully been run on Mac OS X with XQuartz, but needs a tiling window
manager to be used in a satisfactory way.

I used emacs[2] for years, but got bored with the ever growing number of
extensions and key-combinations that one accumulates when intensively using
that editor. I also got fed up with the fact that purely keyboard driven
interfaces involve frantic typing, something that appears to stress me. Acme,
which is heavily mouse-controlled, seems to produce a more relaxed, single-
handed use, especially for navigation and browsing. I'm slower now (or at
least this is my impression), but less hectic while working (it seems).

Another advantage of acme is the dynamic nature of extending the user-
interface while one is using it - nearly everything is text, and nearly every
text can be mouse-sensitive.

Note that this editor is single-window based - it doesn't provide multiple
windows, nor does it manage them in any way (this is delegated to the window
manager.)"

